# IELTS Help!!



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I would like a bit of advice on the IELTS test. We are applying for PR with a job offer. My hubby has completed the IELTS test but for some reason (I guess we just didn't read properly!) he has taken the ACADEMIC test and not the GENERAL test. He is a qualified CNC Machinist by trade and he has passed the test. He got a band score of 7.5 on the Academic test. Does anyone know if this will be acceptable for PR. We are trying to get our application in as soon as possible and this is now the only hold up. If he has to go back and sit the General test this will delay our application by another 2 months. We don't want to have to wait this long and also have his prospective employer have to wait as well. If he has to go back and sit the General test, would we be able to put our PR application in and then send the General test results later???? 

Any comments would be greatfully received.

XXXX


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Although the Academic version is supposed to be more difficult, I am afraid these results will not be accepted:


> Note: IELTS has two options for the reading and writing tests: “General Training” and “Academic.” You must take the “General Training” option.


Skilled Workers and Professionals - Selection Factor: Language (Designated language tests)

Also found this story on the internet that confirms the above:


> i applied in sep2010 and 2days back i got an official e-mail from CIO that i'm required to submitt IELTS-GT even though i scored 8.5 in IELTS academic
> this clearly shows that they are not accepting IELTS ACADEMIC


----------



## Sunryder (Oct 7, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Although the Academic version is supposed to be more difficult, I am afraid these results will not be accepted:
> 
> Skilled Workers and Professionals - Selection Factor: Language (Designated language tests)
> 
> Also found this story on the internet that confirms the above:


Thanks for that info


----------

